# Bootsbatterie dauerhaft laden?



## Carpiolo (5. Mai 2013)

Moin, sagt mal lasst ihr die Batterie dauerhaft am Ladegerät
oder laded ihr sie vor dem Benutzen nochmal?

Schaded das dauerhafte Laden oder schaded eher das "leer-Gehen" der Batterie?

Danke schon mal im Vorraus|kopfkrat


----------



## Chiforce (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bootsbatterie dauerhaft laden?*

Erhaltungsladen ist das Stichwort 
Spannung je nach Akku, üblicherweise 13,8V.


----------



## Gondoschir (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bootsbatterie dauerhaft laden?*



chiforce schrieb:


> üblicherweise 13,8v.



14,2v


----------



## Tommes63 (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bootsbatterie dauerhaft laden?*

Besorg dir ein Impulsladegerät z.B. von Ctek. Erklärung hier
Die können tiefen entladene Batterien z.T. wieder hoch holen, legen fest welche Ladezyklus die Batterie braucht und können auch dauerhaft zur Ladeerhaltung an der Batterie bleiben.


----------



## Chiforce (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bootsbatterie dauerhaft laden?*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> 14,2v



maximal 13,8V! für Erhaltungsladen.

Bei 14,2V dauerhaft ist nicht garantiert, daß die nicht ausgast.

14,7V ist eine gute Ladeschlußspannung für Aufladen und dann trennen.

Andere quellen nennen als Ladeschlußspannung 14,52V und als Erhaltungsladespannung 13,38V also noch weiter auf der sicheren Seite, aber selbst wenn jemand seine Akkus mit 30V laden möchte, kann er dies gerne tun. Die Batterieindustrie wird danken ... 
 @ "Vorschriftenignorierer"


----------



## Dorschbremse (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bootsbatterie dauerhaft laden?*

So ist es- gut erklärt!#6


----------



## ulf (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bootsbatterie dauerhaft laden?*

Hallo

*Schlaumeiermodus on* 
Du hast noch vergessen, daß sich die Ladeendspannung auch noch mit ca -4mv/°C und Zelle ändert
*Schlaumeiermodus off* #h

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Ossipeter (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bootsbatterie dauerhaft laden?*

Jungs, ihr sollt uns Laien helfen und nicht quacksalbern, wer mehr weiß und wir verstehen nur noch Bahnhof.
Klugscheißmodus aus


----------



## ulf (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bootsbatterie dauerhaft laden?*

Hallo

Ganz einfach gesagt: Man kauft sich ein gutes Marken-Ladegerät und läßt das machen. :m 

Viele billige China-Kracher würde vermutlich auch schon taugen, aber wenn ein Markengerät Batterien kaputt-lädt, dann spricht sich das rum und man kann einen Bogen drum machen. Beim China-Lader wird einfach ein anderer Aufkleber drauf geklebt und wieder in den Verkauf gebracht. 

Gruß Ulf


----------



## allegoric (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bootsbatterie dauerhaft laden?*

Hab ein Ctek, bin zufrieden. Ist zwar teurer, aber handlich und macht das, was ich will und lädt von der Echobatterie, über die Autobatterie bis hin zur Gel und AGM-Batterie alles....Was will man mehr?


----------

